# Saskatchewan Geese



## esox07 (Mar 14, 2005)

My father an I are booked for a 6 day Canada Goose trip September 12-17, 2005. We will be hunting an hour North of Prince Albert. Did I book a good time for Canadians? We will be hunting over deeks with an outfitter. What size shot would you recommend? I will but shooting a 10ga and my father has a 3.5" 12ga. I got a real good deal at a sporting goods store going out of business and I picked up a few boxes of 10ga 3.5" #2's and 12ga 3.5" T shot. I know both of these loads are one the ends of the recommended spectrum but the price was too good to pass up. Would you just use these or bite the bullet and get some BB or BBB? I have one final question that I know I will get a variety of answers on. For pass shooting geese (40-50 yards) I have no idea how to lead them. I am used to duck over deeks and do well there but pass shooting ducks at the longer ranges is a mystery to me. I am sure I will fare no better on geese flying over the spread. I understand that the speed the goose is flying and the distance all affect the lead but can someone put some light on the mystery for me.....any other advice on Saskatchewan Goose hunting would be welcome. I cant afford to do this regular so I want to get the most out of it the first time.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just my opinion.If your guide is any good at all and puts you in the right place with a decent set of decoys....you won't be doing much 50 yd shooting.We hardly ever shoot at Canadas at over 40 yds.They decoy easily,especially up there that early in the year.

Most of the Canadas you will be shooting at will be locally raised and probably pretty dumb.

You are right about your shot size selection....I would not shoot #2's at large Canadas and wouldn't buy them even at a great price....would probably be OK for ducks..And T's are Ok,but not a lot of shot in the shell......BB's are the preffered shot size.

If you can hit ducks over decoys at under 4o yds....geese will not be a problem.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Just out of curiosity. How much does a trip like that cost? I can see if you are not set up with the decoys and blinds and stuff why you would want to hire and outfitter.....but just so you know 48 canada shells and 400 windsocks wuld be about all you'd need to hunt up in Canada.....unlike the states the vast majority of the farmers are more happy to let you hunt.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Never been north of Prince Albert to hunt before...An hour north of Prince Albert actually puts you passed the forest line...I'm sure that Canadian geese can be had at that location, but you really don't have to go that far for great hunting...I would hope you are flying in because if you are driving, you certainly don't need to travel that far north.


----------



## esox07 (Mar 14, 2005)

Guys, we are paying 1600US apeice. I know, I could hunt for a lot less but I dont have the equipment and my father is in his seventies with two plastic knees and I had back surgery a few years ago. We would not be able to put out a spread and do all that is required to have a quality hunt. I wish I was 30 again and could get one of my buddies to go up with me. I used to be willing to do about anything to get even one shot at a goose. I spent nights in cars with below zero weather and sat in blinds for half a day without seeing a goose before. I guess I should have checked out this forum for some advice on outfitters before hand...I just found this forum the other day...anyway, im excited about going and I have the money set aside. I just want the hunt to go off good. Maybe after hunting up there this year, I will find out enough to be able to bring a friend and do it again on our own. I am sure you guys will be around to give me pointers too. Thanks for the info. I am still looking for other opinions on my questions so keep em coming. I envy you guys who live in areas where you can hunt in your back yards or drive a couple hours and get the type of shooting I hear about on this board.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i think you will be fine with the 10ga #2's. all i shot this past season at honkers were 3 1/2 inch #2's. and i dropped many at the 40 to 50 yard range. t's will also work fine to kill them except your pattern will not be as dense. my .02 cents.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I understand that there are times when you need to use an outfitter but it sure seems you could get it cheaper than that!! How many days are you going for??


----------



## esox07 (Mar 14, 2005)

Djleye:

I am sure I could have. I was having trouble finding outfitters and I met this guy at a outdoor expo. He seems like a good guy. I wish I had found this forum sooner.


----------



## esox07 (Mar 14, 2005)

BTW: it is an all inclusive deal. Meals, Lodging and transportation to and from hunting areas are all included.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

As someone said earlier you shouldn't have to worry about pass shooting geese in canda. But if you have any doubt in your mind that the bird is too high, don't shoot. There are enough morons here in the states that skybust birds, no offense i'm not calling you a moron, but all that does is educate them and by the time they get down here, especially in southern illinois they are pretty smart. So my suggestion is if you think they are too high don't shoot because i'm sure you'll have many more opportunities to kill birds up there.


----------



## esox07 (Mar 14, 2005)

Guys, guys, guys: 
I am not asking about skybusting. I am talking of shooting at a goose flying over your decoy spread (one not interested in landing) that is 40-45 yards high. I find those shots very difficult. I am not sure what a lead woud be on a goose in that kind of situation. I seem to have no problem with birds that are either on final approach or taking a hard look and floating over the spread.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

I think you will be fine shooting 10 ga 2's, I've seen geese taken down in the early season with 4's. You are going at the time of the year when the birds should still be pretty dumb so you should not have any long shots. Have a great trip!
:beer:


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Esox

As far as how to lead a goose passing overhead... I always told my sons to remember this- but-belly-beak-bang. Start behind the bird, swing through and after your gun barrel passes the birds beak, pull the trigger and DO NOT stop swinging the gun. Follow through is everything!

Most importantly, remember to enjoy all the trip has to offer regardless of how many geese you kill. Dont be ruled by the numbers game and put others first and you will have a great time.


----------

